# Post photos of your sound system upgrades



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I've been curious to find out what you guys have done to your sound or entertainment systems. I've had my system over the past year and I've seen some SUV's with better set-ups and I'm toying with the idea of improving it. The sound I have now is great. But it looks very much stock. Wondering what would be the best way to keep the sound up and make the system more "showable". The vehicle will be entered in a car show in September thus the question. Here are some pics of the current setup...

I have a Pioneer DVD head unit with 5.1 sound




There's a center channel speaker sitting on top of the console. The other unit below the DVD player is an ICOM 2-way radio.


The front separates and rear speakers are Pioneer competition grade speakers. I don't have any pictures of them since it would entail dismantling the door panels.  

One unusual feature of the system is the satellite surround speakers hanging from the back compartment. They're rated up to 80W and are powered separately by a 2-way amp. They increase the spatial resolution tremendously and are wonderful for concerts, DVD-audio and movie sound effects.

This are the views of the satellite speakers from the front...






View of one of the satellites from the rear.


The CD/VCD/MP3 changer, hideaway unit and TV tuner underneath the passenger seat...


... though this is what you'd see when you step in. The CD changer HAD to jut out a little bit to allow me access to change the CD's while I'm driving. This way I can reach over behind and under the passenger seat (we're RHD) and remove the CD magazine without even looking.


The amps underneath the driver seat...


... though this is what you'd see when you go in.


Rounding up the rear... and the sound are the subs... also seen in other posts. This is the area I'd like to improve the most. But I'm still not sure how to make good use of the space. Any pictures or input from what you all have done will be helpful.


Thanks again everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

great set up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Tim,

Thats a great set up. Can you hook GPS up to that? Maybe with a streets and trips type program? My wife is very interested in getting a GPS and I'm looking for any and all options.

Keith


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Yes I am told that is possible. But I haven't looked into that yet... why? For the simple reason that so far no one has digitzed a map of our city here in the Philippines and made it available to a GPS system. I'm not 100% sure how much more it will cost. But I'm sure there'll be substantial add-ons required.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Show off your aftermarket radio.*

Hey everyone, I haven't see many XTrails with aftermarket radio. Is there a reason why? If you have it in yours, show it off. Let see the diff setup from around the globe. If there is already a similar post (which I doubt b/c I did search before opening this thread) kindly redirect me there.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

where did u get thsoe speaker mounts from?

thats what the xtrail is missing
the rear door speakers on the xtrail are pretty much useless IMO

that what would make my system sound much better

ill try to take some pics of my new system and post em up


----------

